# Model 3 YouTube test drives videos



## 2170pwr (May 1, 2017)




----------



## 2170pwr (May 1, 2017)

I personally can't wait to see the inevitable flood of Test Drives/Hands-on reviews that will likely be coming in the next month as Model 3's "in the wild" will increase from the 100's to the 1000's. We will likely need a dedicated video reviews thread.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

2170pwr said:


> (...) We will likely need a dedicated video reviews thread.


There you go... thread title changed accordingly!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Folks though the original post/video has been removed, suggest we keep thread alive for future instances, bound to increase over the next few months!! Exciting times!!


----------



## 2170pwr (May 1, 2017)

Not sure why YouTube took down this video. Shame, it was nice to hear the thoughts of someone that got to test drive the Model 3. If this was taken down due to Tesla requests 
(i have no idea if this is the case) it seems really silly to me at this point.


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

The worst part about this video was that he got to drive the Model 3, and seemingly got test anything he wanted, but yet he never mentions what the steering wheel controls do in normal driving situations. How is it possible that so many people have Model 3s and more people are getting test drives every day but we still don't have the answer to the fundamental question "Can you control the volume from the steering wheel?". I mean really...


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

His references to "heads up display" threw me off a little. Otherwise, it was nice to hear some good feedback about the car: roominess, ride & performance, luxuriousness, "best car in its class", etc.


----------



## 2170pwr (May 1, 2017)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> His references to "heads up display" threw me off a little. Otherwise, it was nice to hear some good feedback about the car: roominess, ride & performance, luxuriousness, "best car in its class", etc.


Yeah when he said "head up display" what her really meant was binnacle.

His point was that removal of the binnacle allowed unobstructed visibility of the road and due to the high placement of the center screen the speed was easy to see in his peripheral vision. Good to hear from someone like him, who on prior videos expressed concerns that the Model 3 lacked a 2nd screen (but obvious to most of us, even without a test drive).

My guess the video was taken down voluntarily because Tesla likely contacted him (or whoever invited him to the test drive) and let them know this was suppose to be an employee test drive event not a press event.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Brett said:


> The worst part about this video was that he got to drive the Model 3, and seemingly got test anything he wanted, but yet he never mentions what the steering wheel controls do in normal driving situations. How is it possible that so many people have Model 3s and more people are getting test drives every day but we still don't have the answer to the fundamental question "Can you control the volume from the steering wheel?". I mean really...


Couldn't agree more. It's driving me so nuts that not a single person has been able to address the questions about the steering wheel controls! Show an example of going to media and adjusting volume, channels and inputs! What's so hard about that? If I was somehow lucky enough to get to sit behind the wheel, that's the first thing I would try.

As for the video... did anyone get a copy of it before it got taken down?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

2170pwr said:


> View attachment 3182
> 
> Not sure why YouTube took down this video. Shame, it was nice to hear the thoughts of someone that got to test drive the Model 3. If this was taken down due to Tesla requests
> (i have no idea if this is the case) it seems really silly to me at this point.


My understanding is Alex took down the video himself. 


2170pwr said:


> (...)My guess the video was taken down voluntarily because Tesla likely contacted him (or whoever invited him to the test drive) and let them know this was suppose to be an employee test drive event not a press event.


That is the most likely reason. I asked him last night directly on Teslarati where he has posted the same video (then removed it...) yet got no answer yet.


----------



## Thomas Mikl (Jun 26, 2017)

He just told us the same things we already knew.
No software how-to. No AP stuff, no steering wheel stuff, no context menu stuff, the only thing new was his thing with the mobile phone holder, which I think is good as you should not look at your phone while driving anyways and for calls you have hands free...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> My understanding is Alex took down the video himself.


Interesting. The reaction to the video on reddit was pretty negative with most concentrating more on his superiority attitude as an S owner over future 3 owners than any actual information on the car (didn't look to see if the YouTube comments were similar). Wonder if the reaction also was part of his reasoning to remove it. 
Looked for the reddit thread last night and again just now and can't find it, so assume it was removed when the video link died.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Interesting. The reaction to the video on reddit was pretty negative with most concentrating more on his superiority attitude as an S owner over future 3 owners than any actual information on the car (didn't look to see if the YouTube comments were similar). Wonder if the reaction also was part of his reasoning to remove it.
> Looked for the reddit thread last night and again just now and can't find it, so assume it was removed when the video link died.


Truly surprised by this. I didn't find it offensive at all. It was an honest & informative review which I watched multiple times. I feel bad for the guy getting a backlash for providing a rare inside look at the Model 3.


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

Those of you that saw the video, give us a synopsis.


----------



## 2170pwr (May 1, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Interesting. The reaction to the video on reddit was pretty negative with most concentrating more on his superiority attitude as an S owner over future 3 owners than any actual information on the car (didn't look to see if the YouTube comments were similar). Wonder if the reaction also was part of his reasoning to remove it.
> Looked for the reddit thread last night and again just now and can't find it, so assume it was removed when the video link died.


That is an unfortunate response on reddit (but not unusual for reddit). I didn't see him as having a superiority attitude at all. I found it a positive review without being too fan-boyish. Why do people get so defensive when someone points out that their will be necessary feature differences between a $40-60 Model 3 and a $80-120 Model S and that as an S owner he would be upset if their wasn't?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

2170pwr said:


> That is an unfortunate response on reddit (but not unusual for reddit). I didn't see him as having a superiority attitude at all. I found it a positive review without being too fan-boyish. Why do people get so defensive when someone points out that their will be necessary feature differences between a $40-60 Model 3 and a $80-120 Model S and that as an S owner he would be upset if their wasn't?


I actually watched the video prior to seeing the Reddit comments and was totally turned off by his comments, so was not surprised to see the reaction on reddit.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

While I am always excited to hear the impressions of each person who has been inside a Model 3, there was nothing new stated in this video that we haven't already heard. It's the same reason why I think I watched a dozen videos from those going on the announcement night test drives. No single video had much new information, but collectively there were a lot of details.

He did confirm that the speed display is very easy to see--just to the right of the driver's right hand instead of just to the left if it were in a binnacle. Too many people have false concerns with this issue.
He also confirmed that the lack of binnacle gives an impressive view of the road in front of you, with no big hood blocking your view as well. (The opposite of my growing up with Ford Crown Vics with hoods that go fore miles...)
He also mentioned that he felt the suspension and handling were very sporty, more than he expected. That's very good news (to me) especially coming from someone who drives an S. That shows Tesla really did target every detail of the BMW 3 series.
But there were no details or new bits. I wonder if he really drove it, or if so it was for a very short time. Only a few large impressions confirming what we have heard elsewhere.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

he also said the interior felt as roomie, if not roomier, than the Model S while being just slightly narrower.
said he sat in both the front and back seats.
Also the trunk was much larger than he expected. frunk smaller than the Model S


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sounds like positive info overall, but yea unfortunately nothing new. Thanks for the details!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Update: no response from Alex yet on Teslarati on why he took it down everywhere.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

SSonnentag said:


> Those of you that saw the video, give us a synopsis.


****y guy teases interior shots and information about Model3 but then fails to deliver and has to make do with shoddy public areas only video of said car. Saw the video, got bored quickly of the same news again...


----------



## Todd Harrison (Aug 20, 2016)

I find both Alex and Ben post a fair bit of content that is nothing more than headlines from other sources that most of us already follow and they don't always nail the details. They are putting in time and effort to create their media and thus if they are benefitting from it good for them but myself I have stopped following both of them. I am of the opinion that their content is click bait to get referrals, to be fair Ben isn't overly shy about that fact. I am likely wrong but wouldn't be surprised if there was no test drive.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Todd Harrison said:


> I find both Alex and Ben post a fair bit of content that is nothing more than headlines from other sources that most of us already follow and they don't always nail the details. They are putting in time and effort to create their media and thus if they are benefitting from it good for them but myself I have stopped following both of them. I am of the opinion that their content is click bait to get referrals, to be fair Ben isn't overly shy about that fact. I am likely wrong but wouldn't be surprised if there was no test drive.


How can I click the agree button twice? I watched the test video mentioned above and someone over heard the video and said, "boy he is arrogant". I liked the beginning of Ben's videos, but can't bring myself to watch his question and answer section. I appreciate the time they put into their passion for Tesla.

Key people to listen to are Trev, Kim and her husband from like Tesla, and Zak and Jesse. Zac is branching out and has interesting takes and videos on environmental issues. Also Daerik ( Eric Straight) has great how to videos. And James Cooke is fun to watch.

The list goes on... Bjorn, Mike Subasic, Kman and fully charged show.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Whoops I forgot Ryan from Ride the Lightning. And I just listened to his podcast a few hours ago!


----------



## Todd Harrison (Aug 20, 2016)

KennethK said:


> Whoops I forgot Ryan from Ride the Lightning. And I just listened to his podcast a few hours ago!


I listen to ride the lightning every week, no one can question the sincerity of his passion for Tesla and Model 3. Ryan hits all the highlights every week and has intelligent opinions on the news. I like allot of the others you mentioned as well but it all gets pretty repetitive and I'm finding that between the forum and rtl I don't learn much of value anymore from the other sources. Trevor and Kenneth make great content as well and often have inside information you hear from them first whether you want to believe it or not (hud)!


----------



## 2170pwr (May 1, 2017)

Here is a video review done by one of SF's local detailers:


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

2170pwr said:


> Here is a video review done by one of my local detailers:


That is a great physical design summary from someone who has exposure to practically every high end car on the planet and is not an Elon Fanboy like us. With this video I finally understand that they sacrificed the frunk area space to make the passenger compartment and trunk much more usable. This is the first time I've seen the lower trunk compartment and it's cavernous!


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

I thought it funny how he said as with any great car it had some defects that he had to repair.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

I watched the vid a second time and I'm completely floored by the trunk. Usually there is some encroachment into the roof of the trunk from the speakers on the rear shelf or from the hinges but the design of the trunk is AMAZING! The hinges are built into the rear B pillar so there are no internal hinges limiting trunk capacity! There are no huge rear shelf speakers bulging into the trunk. And though the rear seats are up, you can clearly see the 60/40 crease in the back seats WITH NO STRUCTURAL OBSTACLES between the rear passenger space and the trunk space. I've seen "fold down" rear seats that only give you a little window from the trunk to pass large objects but this looks like a wide open space from rear seat all the way thru to the trunk. AWESOME DESIGN!!!!

Second thing I REALLY like is the structural area above the front windshield. This allowed Tesla to put in a full standard sun visor and all of the things you normally expect like the map lights. Unfortunately, the Model X doesn't have this area and they have different design gimmicks like the small swing away visor that does a mediocre job and map lights behind the driver which don't work so well.

The more I see about this car, the more I think Javier and his design team really hit it out of the park with this one...


----------



## green1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Another one:


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

green1 said:


> Another one:


Hey, I recognize that guy! 

EDIT: In all seriousness, this video is immensely informative.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks like confirmation of steering wheel rollers controlling volume


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Great video! Thanks so much! Would love some more details of the steering wheel controls for media, but this is a great start!


----------



## DaGlot (Apr 4, 2016)

Door opening.


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

Great videos. It shows that the software is still in beta. No FM yet, not many media options yet, 12V battery issue that is being worked on, etc.


----------



## 2170pwr (May 1, 2017)

Charge port:




Phone placement, Storage, Cup holders:


----------



## cle (Apr 9, 2016)

You probably have already seen these, but I'm just posting it to get all the videos in one place :

Trunk with folded seats:















Very informative on the controls and doors:


----------



## green1 (Sep 15, 2017)

hmm, the 2 OCDetailing videos have been taken down. I wonder if they had a visit from Elon?
I'm confused. Is this car still under NDA?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Tesla is clearly still working on the UI and doesn't want videos out there showing it's unfinished state reflecting negatively on the company. As we saw from these first couple videos the non-indoctrinated to what the Model 3 will be (and even some that have been) were all freaking out about every little thing that they thought obviously has been dropped from the car because it isn't included in the UI as shown in the video (FM, AP, rear seat heat, etc).


----------



## 2170pwr (May 1, 2017)

Looking at the need for paint correction by ocdetail (no longer on youtube):


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

KennethK said:


> I thought it funny how he said as with any great car it had some defects that he had to repair.


Yeah well, I'm sure Tesla didn't take a liking to that and asked him to take it down... It was literally taken offline while I was watching it and the other video with the screen tour. Tesla has definitely put a new CPU in the Model 3 MCU, it's really fast.

Freebooting is alive and well on YouTube...

Just to note, the guy who freebooted the video is none other than Tesla hater extraordinaire Keef Wivanef

https://electrek.co/2016/06/13/tesla-fale-complaints-suspension-nhtsa-keef-wivaneff/


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

He freebooted the delivery video too

His first comment in the video proves his hatred for Tesla


----------



## DaGlot (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> He freebooted the delivery video too
> 
> His first comment in the video proves his hatred for Tesla


It is nice to have the videos though - it underlines the need for paint protection you've talked about and gives us some insight as to what the delay is about as they finish porting the UI software. Until I heard about the possible new processor I was surprised they weren't further along. This makes sense to me and I prefer some delay and a better CPU.


----------



## DaGlot (Apr 4, 2016)

Also the need for paint correction and treatment is not a put down of Tesla. They have a really onerous set of paint emissions rules to meet California environmental requirements. Given that, a bit extra to touch up and protect the paint is just the price to pay for a car if you plan to keep it. OCDetailing made clear plenty of other high end cars have this problem too.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

DaGlot said:


> Also the need for paint correction and treatment is not a put down of Tesla. They have a really onerous set of paint emissions rules to meet California environmental requirements. Given that, a bit extra to touch up and protect the paint is just the price to pay for a car if you plan to keep it. OCDetailing made clear plenty of other high end cars have this problem too.


Agreed. And while I appreciate his reviews and insight, he's made it clear (starting with his moniker!) that his OCD far exceeds mine... so I consider his viewpoints with that in mind.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

DaGlot said:


> Also the need for paint correction and treatment is not a put down of Tesla. They have a really onerous set of paint emissions rules to meet California environmental requirements. Given that, a bit extra to touch up and protect the paint is just the price to pay for a car if you plan to keep it. OCDetailing made clear plenty of other high end cars have this problem too.


You have to realize the paint correction OCDetailing points out exists on every car from EVERY manufacturer. Most people don't see it, don't know about it, and don't care.

I went through a phase being that OCD on my paint. I printed out big NO WASH signed and left in my car whenever I brought it in for service (they re-use towels and will swirl the paint like crazy...the same ones are used pre-delivery of a new car). I used to spend two whole weekends every spring performing a 12-step program claybaring, machine polishing, waxing, etc. I even used to review and compare care products...I still have shelves of them in the basement. Then life got busier and I had better things to do. Especially considering it was always a losing battle with cars stored outside and driven in New England snow.
I did suggest we start a few new sections of this forum once folks actually own cars, if there is a car care section I would be happy to go into more detail.


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

I just washed my car for the first time since I bought it 10 months and 24,000 miles ago. I doubt I would detect any paint flaws.


----------



## Petra (Sep 12, 2017)

JWardell said:


> You have to realize the paint correction OCDetailing points out exists on every car from EVERY manufacturer. Most people don't see it, don't know about it, and don't care.


Yup, and it's largely independent of price point as well... I've seen some wild paint holograms and defects in everything from a freshly unloaded Porsche 911 Turbo to my wife's previous Jetta. Even our Leaf was a mess, but I'm pretty sure that was due to some kind of lot or shipping damage... as best I could tell, every panel on that car had been resprayed.



JWardell said:


> I went through a phase being that OCD on my paint. I printed out big NO WASH signed and left in my car whenever I brought it in for service (they re-use towels and will swirl the paint like crazy...the same ones are used pre-delivery of a new car).


Don't even get me started on Tesla's service center detailing people... I forgot to tell them not to wash my S the last few times they've worked on the car.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JWardell said:


> I did suggest we start a few new sections of this forum once folks actually own cars, if there is a car care section I would be happy to go into more detail.


for now, there is the Maintenance and Repair section that car car can go under


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I'd like to point out that obsessive-compulsive disorder is a disorder and can have a drastic impact on one's quality of life. If you're really focused on something, but it doesn't have a negative impact on your life or cause you chronic unwanted distress, please don't use a medical diagnosis by referring to your obsession as a disorder (commonly happens by using the abbreviation "OCD").

Substituting the full pronunciation highlights the point:


"I'm obsessive-compulsive disorder about X."

Vs.

"I'm obsessive-compulsive about X."

Thank you.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry I posted a thread on this and then realized it should go here. Doug Demuro reviewed the Model 3:


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

ummgood said:


> Sorry I posted a thread on this and then realized it should go here. Doug Demuro reviewed the Model 3:


I love Doug's car reviews. This one deserves to be posted in _all_ the threads! 
I've been excitedly looking forward to Doug to review the Model 3, and planned to invite him to drive mine as soon as I got it...looks like he managed to get his hands on one MUCH earlier!
He mixes fun and enthusiasm with a normal person point of view, and as predicted the Model 3 made him very happy.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> I love Doug's car reviews. This one deserves to be posted in _all_ the threads!


I'm glad that he tried to describe the *immediacy* of acceleration in an electric car. There's no waiting for a transmission to downshift. There's no waiting for the engine to spool up into its power band. Stomping on the accelerator results in the most immediate acceleration you've ever experienced, even in a slow EV like a Leaf. It's hard to go back to combustion after you've experienced that.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I love Doug's car reviews. This one deserves to be posted in _all_ the threads!
> I've been excitedly looking forward to Doug to review the Model 3, and planned to invite him to drive mine as soon as I got it...looks like he managed to get his hands on one MUCH earlier!
> He mixes fun and enthusiasm with a normal person point of view, and as predicted the Model 3 made him very happy.


I was a bit disappointed that he didn't try to get into the frunk because of the emergency release button.


----------



## dogfood (Jun 9, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I love Doug's car reviews. This one deserves to be posted in _all_ the threads!
> I've been excitedly looking forward to Doug to review the Model 3, and planned to invite him to drive mine as soon as I got it...looks like he managed to get his hands on one MUCH earlier!
> He mixes fun and enthusiasm with a normal person point of view, and as predicted the Model 3 made him very happy.


I really like him and dig his reviews, but does it look like he peed his pants?
Not that there's anything wrong with that; I already have some adult diapers for my test drive.


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

With all the delays I was thinking of looking at the new jaguar ipace and then I watched Doug's autotrader video..
The model 3 is so pretty.,,,so cool....I can wait.


----------



## SuperMario (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## ölbrenner (May 4, 2016)

Great vid. Even with me in it lol.


----------



## UncleT (Apr 9, 2017)

Auto parallel park in action.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

UncleT said:


> Auto parallel park in action.


You're trying to cost me $5k


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You're trying to cost me $5k


Lol confession: I wasn't willing to spring for AP since we were already over our original budget, but SO insisted on AP. It is worth every penny. Still trying to get used to autopark, it is just freaky watching the wheel turn on its own.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Maevra said:


> Lol confession: I wasn't willing to spring for AP since we were already over our original budget, but SO insisted on AP. It is worth every penny. Still trying to get used to autopark, it is just freaky watching the wheel turn on its own.


My initial target price was ~$42-44k.

We agreed to up that to $50k.

I pushed my wife and said I need the sport wheels, so now we're at $51,500.

Another $5k hurts at this point. It hurts more if the $7,500 credit goes away.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Why are you overriding your wife on the sport wheels? To spend $1,5k to hurt ride comfort, increase noise, increase tire wear, decrease range (without the option to add back on removable caps when it's needed), and worsen acceleration / deceleration grip? Simply because you find them more "baller" than the rims under the 18"-ers and to improve cornering feel? I'm with your wife on this one. If money hurts, that's the option to cut.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> Why are you overriding your wife on the sport wheels? To spend $1,5k to hurt ride comfort, increase noise, increase tire wear, decrease range (without the option to add back on removable caps when it's needed), and worsen acceleration / deceleration performance? Simply because you find them more "baller" than the rims under the 18"-ers and to improve cornering feel? I'm with your wife on this one. If money hurts, that's the option to cut.


I fell in love with the design at the unveiling event. Of course those were 20s, but the design is essentially the same sans the carbon fiber insert.

My dad's S has the 21" Turbines and the ride is fine. Perhaps we're fortunate with decent roads in Florida.

Financially we're fine it was just an agreed to budget. That doesn't seem to ever stop us


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I fell in love with the design at the unveiling event. Of course those were 20s, but the design is essentially the same sans the carbon fiber insert.
> 
> My dad's S has the 21" Turbines and the ride is fine. Perhaps we're fortunate with decent roads in Florida.
> 
> Financially we're fine it was just an agreed to budget. That doesn't seem to ever stop us


Fair enough, and you can always add AP later on anyway. Those 19"s are sweet!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> Why are you overriding your wife on the sport wheels? To spend $1,5k to hurt ride comfort, increase noise, increase tire wear, decrease range (without the option to add back on removable caps when it's needed), and worsen acceleration / deceleration grip? Simply because you find them more "baller" than the rims under the 18"-ers and to improve cornering feel? I'm with your wife on this one. If money hurts, that's the option to cut.


You crack me up with the "baller" comment. Even though I agree with everything you say here some people just plain like the look better. If I could get 19" wheels with the areo covers (or a better looking design that gave 10% range) I'd spend the extra money because overall the car looks better when the wheel well and tire appear to fit better. It's not always about the science, stats, or even what makes sense. For those of us that consider a car to be a piece of art, well, looks are sometimes more important than making a rational decision. Just my 2 cents for what it's worth.......


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike Land said:


> You crack me up with the "baller" comment. Even though I agree with everything you say here some people just plain like the look better. If I could get 19" wheels with the areo covers (or a better looking design that gave 10% range) I'd spend the extra money because overall the car looks better when the wheel well and tire appear to fit better. It's not always about the science, stats, or even what makes sense. For those of us that consider a car to be a piece of art, well, looks are sometimes more important than making a rational decision. Just my 2 cents for what it's worth.......


Very well said!

For me with a range on the long range battery that is overkill for 99% of my driving it's all about looks. I'll gladly sacrifice some range to get the desired look.

On the fit though... neither the 18s nor 19s fit better since the rolling diameter remains the same. My one gripe with the car is the wheel gap, but I'm not likely to do any suspension mods aftermarket.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Very well said!
> 
> For me with a range on the long range battery that is overkill for 99% of my driving it's all about looks. I'll gladly sacrifice some range to get the desired look.
> 
> On the fit though... neither the 18s nor 19s fit better since the rolling diameter remains the same. My one gripe with the car is the wheel gap, but I'm not likely to do any suspension mods aftermarket.


Yes, rolling diameter remains the same and I have not seen both in person, however from the pics I've seen it seems like the larger rim has a better visual appearance of "filling" the wheel well. I totally agree with you when it comes to not going aftermarket for suspension mods. The car could look much better if it sat a bit lower but the risk of rubbing or destroying the ride is not worth it. I'll leave that up to the rich kids!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike Land said:


> Yes, rolling diameter remains the same and I have not seen both in person, however from the pics I've seen it seems like the larger rim has a better visual appearance of "filling" the wheel well. I totally agree with you when it comes to not going aftermarket for suspension mods. The car could look much better if it sat a bit lower but the risk of rubbing or destroying the ride is not worth it. I'll leave that up to the rich kids!


You're right and it's probably optical (which is essentially all that counts right?).

If the wheel well is dark and the tires are black then a thinner tire will help that total gap look smaller.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You're right and it's probably optical (which is essentially all that counts right?).
> 
> If the wheel well is dark and the tires are black then a thinner tire will help that total gap look smaller.


Yes, that is exactly what I mean....you just said it better. For my own personal preference I like the look of the upgraded wheel better but once I found out the standard wheel (with the cover attached) gave a 10% better range I was sold on spending less money...lol. Most of my driving is at highway speeds plus I'd like to do some serious road-trips in this car as well.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> (...) I pushed my wife and said I need the sport wheels (...)


I love the choice of words... feels so familiar... 
In my case I know I will be helped by the fact wifey really cares for 'aesthetically pleasing' cars and wheels are a key contributor!!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

I like the look of the 19” rims better, but I’m fine with the look of the uncovered 18” and definitely want to take advantage of having longer range and better ride. For me in this case, practicality won over aesthetics. 

However, if the $1,500 upgrade was for those to-die-for wishbone Roadster wheels then I’m all for it!


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> Why are you overriding your wife on the sport wheels? To spend $1,5k to hurt ride comfort, increase noise, increase tire wear, decrease range (without the option to add back on removable caps when it's needed), and worsen acceleration / deceleration grip? Simply because you find them more "baller" than the rims under the 18"-ers and to improve cornering feel? I'm with your wife on this one. If money hurts, that's the option to cut.


The 18" wheels AND tires are seriously aesthetically challenged, hubcaps on or off. If they offered the sport tires in an 18"size, I'd be on it. Don't really care about saving a few miles in range when I've got 310+ to play with. Disagree with the acceleration/grip assessment.

IMHO, YMMV, etc.


----------



## Poobah (Oct 10, 2017)

Dogwhistle said:


> The 18" wheels AND tires look like crap, hubcaps on or off. If they offered the sport tires in an 18"size, I'd be on it. Don't really care about saving a few miles in range when I've got 310+ to play with. Disagree with the acceleration/grip assessment.
> 
> IMHO, YMMV, etc.


I understand the aesthetics issue, but you could consider buying after market 18" rims for less than $1500 that will look just as good. There are links elsewhere on this site. Then you'll have two sets of rims, with the potential to add a winter set of tires to mount on the UWCs ... or simply sell them and "save" even more.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice first impression drive by Mel from Talking T≡SLA (who already owns an S and an X it seems...). Good view from from the inside while on the road... Makes you want the car even more... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947933686237761536


----------



## Frog (Nov 9, 2017)

Click and learn...

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-0-60mph-1-4-mile-performance-test/


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Frog said:


> Click and learn...
> 
> https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-0-60mph-1-4-mile-performance-test/


My thoughts 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949740746709655553


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dragtime got ahold of a Model 3....

4.663 seconds 0-60
13.3 seconds quarter mile at 103MPH


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Dragtime got ahold of a Model 3....
> 
> 4.663 seconds 0-60
> 13.3 seconds quarter mile at 103MPH


I think my dad's feelings will be hurt when my Model 3 destroys his S 75


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think my dad's feelings will be hurt when my Model 3 destroys his S 75


please be sure to get his expression on film


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> please be sure to get his expression on film


That's a great idea!!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

For those of you who are permanently on the lookout on Twitter and/or YouTube...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950006966494965765


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> For those of you who are permanently on the lookout on Twitter and/or YouTube...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950006966494965765


I wish there were more days as I really liked that series and looked forward to the new videos every few days!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

The model 3 out with an ABC reporter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952884732240384008


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> The model 3 out with an ABC reporter
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952884732240384008


Keep in mind - most people are like this reporter. They aren't car enthusiasts. They aren't EV enthusiasts. This is all new to them. This is the type of buyer that Tesla needs to win over (well, after they give 400,000 - 500,000 of us our cars first).


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

It’s great to see the Model 3 getting some press! The world needs to know about this $35k drives-like-a-Porsche EV.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> Keep in mind - most people are like this reporter. They aren't car enthusiasts. They aren't EV enthusiasts. This is all new to them. This is the type of buyer that Tesla needs to win over (well, after they give 400,000 - 500,000 of us our cars first).


You are so right, and it is also pretty clear _she did not know that much about the car before_ the test drive & brief report... and seems to end up *sold*... including on EAP ('it takes off the edge of traffic') and its practicality ('it's a family car')!!

Great find, @MelindaV , thank you.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> This is the type of buyer that Tesla needs to win over (well, after they give 400,000 - 500,000 of us our cars first).


...thus creating an enthusiastic, pro-bono sales force of of 400,000 - 500,000 eager to help.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> _she did not know that much about the car before_ the test drive & brief report... and seems to end up *sold*


Pure gold


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> It's great to see the Model 3 getting some press! The world needs to know about this $35k drives-like-a-Porsche EV.


Only problem being that the car they drove is $60k not $35k


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> You are so right, and it is also pretty clear _she did not know that much about the car before_ the test drive & brief report... and seems to end up *sold*... including on EAP ('it takes off the edge of traffic') and its practicality ('it's a family car')!!
> 
> Great find, @MelindaV , thank you.


In fact, this video ended up selling my wife on EAP! 
Unfortunately I already placed an order and not sure they'll let me add it before delivery for $5K !?!?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

mig said:


> In fact, this video ended up selling my wife on EAP!
> Unfortunately I already placed an order and not sure they'll let me add it before delivery for $5K !?!?


Let us know if they do allow it and what it costs, it would be interesting to know how Tesla handles that sort of thing.


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

Mike Land said:


> Let us know if they do allow it and what it costs, it would be interesting to know how Tesla handles that sort of thing.


Just called Tesla and they were able to add EAP to my order for $5000. (I figured if I waited I or my wife would change our minds). I had just placed my order this weekend though, perhaps later in the process this change might incur a $500 change fee.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

mig said:


> Just called Tesla and they were able to add EAP to my order for $5000. (I figured if I waited I or my wife would change our minds). I had just placed my order this weekend though, perhaps later in the process this change might incur a $500 change fee.


Were they able to simply take a Credit card for this or did they add it to the purchase price and rewrite the paperwork?


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

Ken Voss said:


> Were they able to simply take a Credit card for this or did they add it to the purchase price and rewrite the paperwork?


They said they were going to submit a change order to just add EAP as if I'd originally selected it. The build details online do not yet reflect the change though, so we'll see...


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

Tesla allows adding or removing the software features like EAP and FSD without change fees as long as it is done before delivery.


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

CNBC - today:


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)




----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

PART 1: Several of my favorite Model 3 videos on YouTube so far

Objective review from a non-Tesla fan:





Another nice one from a non Tesla owner:





Talking Tesla - Model S owner finds the Model 3 to be a little too impressive:





Dan Edmunds review:





For us daydreamers:


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

PART 2:

Not a test drive but I find the remarks to be amusing:





Teslanomics first impressions:





Testing the coil suspension:





Now You Know driving in the snow:





Great presentation by Mark Skots (walk around only):





Looking forward to the Marques Brownlee video which will soon be available.


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 25, 2017)

Anyone speak German? I don't understand most of it, but the camera work seems better than some of the reviews by US media outlets.


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)




----------



## sreams (Sep 12, 2017)

Curt Renz said:


>


This review really piked my interest.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

roflwaffle said:


> Anyone speak German? I don't understand most of it, but the camera work seems better than some of the reviews by US media outlets.


from youtube, if you click the settings (gear), select subtitles and auto translate you can get the english subtitles.


----------



## ölbrenner (May 4, 2016)

roflwaffle said:


> Anyone speak German? I don't understand most of it, but the camera work seems better than some of the reviews by US media outlets.


Agreed I keep watching this one (the bottom one by "Die KREW") just for the camera work and in such a gorgeous setting. Best watched on big screen and nice audio system for the music.

Melinda pointed out the subtitle translations. I do speak German, some of the translations are a bit off, but you get a good idea of what each reviewer thinks of the car. Very well rounded overall.


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Curt Renz said:


>


Cool video - like the experience on canyon driving, uphill and downhill, with negative watt/jours usage thanks to regen braking!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

This review got me thinking to consider the most basic $35k version. Model 3 fans, be prepared to cringe.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Ha! Famous Thai-Norwegian Bjørn Nyland just flew over to California to drive around @youyouxue 's White Model 3! You You was kind enough to let drive close to 1,000 miles over 5 days and many videos are announced.

Here is the first one, for the most part in the road with Bjørn's perspective, with quite some portions with EAP on... 
Take a view!


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Ha! Famous Thai-Norwegian Bjørn Nyland just flew over to California to drive around @youyouxue 's White Model 3! You You was kind enough to let drive close to 1,000 miles over 5 days and many videos are announced.
> 
> Here is the first one, for the most part in the road with Bjørn's perspective, with quite some portions with EAP on...
> Take a view!


I have /had the same dislike for the self centering turn signal stalk. Poor design from a haptic feedback point of view.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Mike said:


> I have /had the same dislike for the self centering turn signal stalk. Poor design from a haptic feedback point of view.


Hey Mike. Some of my street bikes in the 70's had a turn signal lever on both sides of the handlebars. To turn left you clicked the left lever on. After the turn you clicked the left lever again to cancel. Same on the right side. I'm actually OK with the 3's. On the Escape I use the partial pressure 3 flashes all the time for lane changes. On the 3 they did away with the 'mechanical' lever lock that releases and clicks back to neutral after a normal turn. So after a turn on the 3 the turn signal just cancels with out the mechanically clicking back to neutral. That I like. The only time I see having to use the lever to cancel would be after a lane change with an extended signal selected like when merging into slow moving traffic when 3 flashes aren't sufficient. 
Hopefully we get to play with it by this summer


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Bjørn taking @youyouxue 's white Model 3 on California winding roads...

Recommend watching before your meal...


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Sandy said:


> Hopefully we get to play with it by this summer


This!!!!!!!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

More videos...


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice to see someone track-test it with the 18" wheels and stock Michelins for a change.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Nice to see someone track-test it with the 18" wheels and stock Michelins for a change.


I agree. They actually performed very well for an all season, 98W XL (extra load), 500 wear rated tire. I would really like to see a road course review on performance summers as well at some point. 18" or 19" wheels will actually make very little difference on the identical compound performance summer tires on a track test. The 18's may even be marginally faster.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Even more vids...

















Korean


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

The videos keep coming!

Testing a RWD Model 3 with snow tires...





Tidbits from Ferris Bueller's younger brother... 





Model 3 clocks in at 393.6HP in a dyno test. Not quite a test drive but pretty cool to watch...


----------



## Petra (Sep 12, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Tidbits from Ferris Bueller's younger brother...


Ferris Bueller's younger brother? That's a new one...


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

You don't think so? 











Petra said:


> Ferris Bueller's younger brother? That's a new one...


----------



## Petra (Sep 12, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> You don't think so?


I can't say that such a resemblance has ever occurred to me... then again, I suppose it's better than the folks who thought I look like Martin Shkreli.


----------



## ölbrenner (May 4, 2016)

Model 3 video/written review from Detroit :

http://www.detroitnews.com/story/op...sla-model-three-test-drive-detroit/110880692/


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

_Consumer Reports_ preliminary Model 3 test drive report published today:


----------



## ölbrenner (May 4, 2016)

Engadget:






Finally some confirmation more washer control on the stalk, and cruise control setting via right steering wheel orb are coming.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Curt Renz said:


> _Consumer Reports_ preliminary Model 3 test drive report published today:


Just watched this. Some interesting conversation. Mostly stuff we have heard before. I wish they had addressed or recognized the fact that the user interface is incomplete and that much of the complaints they had about the center screen will be addressed with voice commands coming in the near future.

Oh well, to each his own. Time will tell all. I think this car is going to be very different a year from now. Not in looks or handling as much as in the driver's experience.

Dan


----------



## ölbrenner (May 4, 2016)

Consumer Reports 360 degree view track drive:


----------



## svusa11 (Oct 27, 2017)

Consumer Reports M3 Review

I have to agree with one thing, Model 3 rear seat height is as good as 3rd row of some SUVs. There is literally not thigh support for adults of medium size. BYOP!! (Bring Your Own Pillow) 

1) 




2) 




3)


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

I miss the smell of a good old fashion pile of horse poop.


----------



## Spinball (Jun 20, 2017)

Oof, those front plates! It looks like it has something stuck in its teeth.


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)




----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

In my exterior color & wheel config. 





Picked up some new details in this video, particularly how high the driver's seat goes at 15:30.


----------



## ölbrenner (May 4, 2016)

That Phil's Morning Drive review is one of the most accurate and objective I have seen. The only flaw I found was claiming the car had upgraded wheels (07:25).


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)




----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Detailed followup from Larry Benjamin:


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Detailed followup from Larry Benjamin:


Thanks for posting, that was by far one of the best filmed and most informative reviews I have seen!


----------



## ölbrenner (May 4, 2016)




----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Larry Benjamin's back by popular demand


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

This Tesla owner makes useful discoveries on how to attain a more pleasant - and likely safer - autopilot driving experience.

How does one enable the current version of autopilot to do what it's designed to do? This video gives us a glimpse into that.


----------



## kenriko (Feb 6, 2018)

Model 3 Driving Review


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)




----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


>


Like I didn't spend enough time sitting in front of the computer obsessing about this car....buy hey....THANKS!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

From Autocar UK:


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)




----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Quite a long review.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Alright guys check this out and let me know what you think. My first attempt at a "real" YouTube video.

Episode 1: Using Tesla Autopilot Responsibly


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Alright guys check this out and let me know what you think. My first attempt at a "real" YouTube video.
> 
> Episode 1: Using Tesla Autopilot Responsibly


Nicely done, the video seemed very professional and well thought out. BTW, I just wanted to mention that you only need to use half a click down on the stock to engage Autopilot or TACC. No need to push it all the way.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Nicely done, the video seemed very professional and well thought out. BTW, I just wanted to mention that you only need to use half a click down on the stock to engage Autopilot or TACC. No need to push it all the way.


Thanks! Yeah I think I get excited activating EAP sometimes when a light double press will do


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Alright guys check this out and let me know what you think. My first attempt at a "real" YouTube video.
> 
> Episode 1: Using Tesla Autopilot Responsibly


This was very helpful for a newbie. Thanks.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Braking distance decreased by 10-11 feet via software update.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Braking distance decreased by 10-11 feet via software update.


Yep. 123 feet for first stop, 122 feet for second stop.
The test is a 60mph panic stop.


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

These are recent Model 3 reviews by Matt Shumaker. We must've been in same queue on 2016 MAR 31 to reserve our Model 3's, since early in the first video we see him visiting the Tesla store in Highland Park, Illinois to pick up his new car.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

I hate it when people act like a fully loaded car is what Tesla promised for $35k. No, Tesla did not say you'd get a car with 310 miles range, PUP, autopilot, and a 5,1s 0-60 for $35k.... $35k was for a no-frills, 220 mile car. Always was.

It's fine to say "people with reservations can't get that car yet", but it's highly misleading to act like this was some sort of $20k price hike.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

A more positive review:


----------



## Matthias Fritz (Aug 20, 2017)

this one is in german language.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Comparison with the Bolt & Leaf. Hint to Tesla: make the $35k Model 3 ASAP. Also can't wait for a video comparison with real competition such as the BMW 3 Series & Mercedes C Class.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Comparison with the Bolt & Leaf. Hint to Tesla: make the $35k Model 3 ASAP. Also can't wait for a video comparison with real competition such as the BMW 3 Series & Mercedes C Class.


Uhh... regarding the discussion at the 4:00 mark... How in the world were they only able to get 279 miles of range out the Model 3 while getting a whopping 330 miles out of the 238-mile Bolt?! That works out to 272 Wh/mile on the Model 3 versus 182 Wh/mile on the Bolt. Makes perfect sense if the Model 3's miles were 100% highway (at 75 mph+) while the Bolt was confined to stop-and-go traffic. Makes no sense otherwise...


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Interesting perspective of the pros and cons of being a Model 3 owner!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Model 3 Performance videos:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020459392364408838


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh man, Model 3 with Dual Motors sounds like the freaking Starship Enterprise* when you floor it! This car just keeps getting better and better! :hearteyes:

* NCC-1701-D, specifically


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

What the, they haven't been allowing people to film the test drive. They got lucky lol. Nice to see anyway, and that's at the Costa Mesa delivery center (where I picked up my Model 3)


----------



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Oh man, Model 3 with Dual Motors sounds like the freaking Starship Enterprise* when you floor it! This car just keeps getting better and better! :hearteyes:
> 
> * NCC-1701-D, specifically


I mentioned this on Reddit and got down voted to oblivion (knew I would), but is anyone else a little underwhelmed of the 0-60?
Slowed down the video and it does it in ~3.9 sec. Yes there are 4 people in car (driver is about 1.5-1.7x my weight) AND yes we don't know the SOC AND yes using the digital speedo for timing has a bit of error. But as Tesla usually underpromises and overdelivers on 0-60 times I was hoping for 3.5sec in the worst set of conditions, not the best.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mayhem said:


> I mentioned this on Reddit and got down voted to oblivion (knew I would), but is anyone else a little underwhelmed of the 0-60?
> Slowed down the video and it does it in ~3.9 sec. Yes there are 4 people in car (driver is about 1.5-1.7x my weight) AND yes we don't know the SOC AND yes using the digital speedo for timing has a bit of error. But as Tesla usually underpromises and overdelivers on 0-60 times I was hoping for 3.5sec in the worst set of conditions, not the best.


We also don't know how hard he mashed the go pedal...


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Here's another Performance Model 3 test drive that's a bit longer on open roads.


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Not my video but someone ran some 0-60 and 1/8 tests with his new Performance Model 3, for those skeptical of the performance specs. ps he's using 18" stock wheels, no performance upgrade.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Not your regular car review:





Nice test drive 1st impression:


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Niikki's review on Transport Evolved:


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Sasha Anis took a Model 3 onto the track for drifting and a hot lap.


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Matthias Fritz (Aug 20, 2017)

a drive through really nice scenery. curvy canyon road in Malibu.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Comparing the various Model 3 drivetrain configurations: single motor, dual motor, and performance...


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Road Show got their hands on this silver beauty...


----------



## Matthias Fritz (Aug 20, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Road Show got their hands on this silver beauty...


and now they got them on the Performance Version..


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Elon Musk retweeted:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039246341845786624


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Matthias Fritz said:


> and now they got them on the Performance Version..


I wonder why Brian Cooley never does Tesla reviews...


----------



## Matthias Fritz (Aug 20, 2017)

Redline Reviews got the "Stupid Fast Electric Car" a Performance Model 3:


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

This BMW i3 owner gets it:


----------



## Marcumar (Jul 20, 2017)

Very enthusiastic review by Jonny Smith from Fully Charged:


----------



## Matthias Fritz (Aug 20, 2017)

Tesla Model 3 Performance by Vas Reviews
the car porn in the beginning is lit. turn up the volume.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

A well done review of the M3D. He mentions an interesting tidbit around the 16 minute mark regarding a phantom drain of 20 miles per day caused by 3rd party software.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

This one makes me want to get the dual motor option:





Reminds me of my fond memories driving the A3 Quattro, but next next level.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Everyone should watch this in order for Tesla FUD to disappear:





@TrevP @SoFlaModel3 @Mad Hungarian and other video bloggers, please make more videos like this one so that the truth about Tesla goes viral to everyone on the planet.


----------

